# Mesquite Cigar w/heartwood



## bill (May 21, 2004)

got a little color in this one

just basic, sand to 600, CA and finished with 1000, 1500 and 2000 wet sanded


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good lookin' piece of fence post, Bill.....


----------



## Catfishy (Jul 2, 2009)

I like. The bands really set it off. Pretty grain too.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bill, sorry to mess with your pic, however, I did a little tweeking on it. Take it or leave it. I don't typically like to post I play with them, but thought I would post this one anyway. Sorry but coudn't resist.

Either way, it is a nice looking pen and setup for the pic.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well, Bill..if Slip can play with your pix....so can I...:rotfl:






(forgive me, Buddy..just messin' around with too much time on my hands)






'


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

ok, I'll post the trio now....didn't do it before because of the dust but I think we are past dust


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Those pens all look nice. That Mesquite is indeed a rewarding wood to turn.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

This is the "dusty" pen in the trio pic LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Here is the same shell with a different pen taken less than 5 minutes apart. This is what the shell really looks like the most. So you photo experts, why the big difference? This photo process is my goal this year. Let me hear it. I do know I need one more light source....maybe 2 and open the box top for a total of three light sources....and no flash from the camera?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

ok, I think I know what's going on....

Doing some tests this morning, regular house lights give the yellow look and a spot light gives a clear white light. I'm going to test next a 16 led flashlight. I got some old 500 watt flood lights I used for fishing...bet they will get too hot


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

how about a non-reflective background instead of the white you have now?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Good looking pens. Hard to beat Mesquite when it has good figure.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> how about a non-reflective background instead of the white you have now?


I will flip the posterboard over and give it a shot, thanks. I have some different colors to try as well but wanted to get the white done and solve any problems first  Hoping Mesquiteman pops in to share his photo's info...really like the glass look to the bottom of his photos.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bill,

I like the cf flourescents the best and use only the Bright White instead of the others. The daylight versions make everything bluish and the regulars are yellow just like a regular light bulb. LED also gives a bluish tint, however all of this can be helped with some adjustements in Photoshop. Getting the best light position is also important and difficult and I am no where near getting that right and depends on each subject to get it right for each thing you are shooting. It seems to be an art to itself on the photo portion and getting it right.


----------

